# Burei Classic Quartz Review.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I have reviewed Burei watches on here before but this one was supplied to me by Burei ( Irene on here) at cost, so I will be honest but I find little to complain about.

It is on sale for Father's Day on Amazon......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CCR42L6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It arrives unusually well presented and wrapped in multiple layers of plastic, with a strap sizing tool, gift bag, guarantee and instructions.



The box comes in a box :thumbsup: . The bracelet is solid 316 L steel as is the case, with a sturdy butterfly clasp. This bracelet is a tad smaller than the other Bureis I have reviewed, fitting my large wrist snugly.



The movement is a Miyota Quartz, it seems to do the job and the second hand hits the markers. The crystal is hardened mineral and I would guess the watch is 42-43mm. It wears quite big with curvature in the lugs and is comfortable.



30m water resist. No diving :laugh:

It is a clear classic face, utterly unadorned apart from the Burei logo.



There is no lume.....it keeps the classic look but just the hands might have been nice.



Classic, simple, and to my mind lovely.

I doubt you could do better anywhere at the price, it is a real attempt to capture quality.

I would happily have paid full price for it, and found that cheap.

Well done Burei..........and they are capturing a look of their own :thumbsup:

Cheers for reading.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

good little review Rog :thumbsup:

my issues are [ as usual ] cheap movements, its a really nice looking watch, but i think they have let them selves down in the movement department when you think what you get in their auto watches.......i guess though most people dont give a toot what movement is in a watch and to some a movement belong in a toilet :tongue:

my other issue is the name, again it does the watch no favours unless there is some meaning to it like the boss's name or region of manufacture??

for the money they certainly are good value and not bad looking either :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Bruce... maybe Irene could comment on the name :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've received a couple too to send out for reviews, not even had chance to open the boxes yet but if anyone wants to have a look at one in the flesh then please let me know


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roy said:


> I've received a couple too to send out for reviews, not even had chance to open the boxes yet but if anyone wants to have a look at one in the flesh then please let me know


 I've done four Roy.......best not me :thumbsup: . Have a look at them....you'll be surprised.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

RWP said:


> I've done four Roy.......best not me :thumbsup: . Have a look at them....you'll be surprised.


 you are probably the best person to do a review of one of Roy's as you stated you have done 4 so you know what you are looking pro's and con's :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> you are probably the best person to do a review of one of Roy's as you stated you have done 4 so you know what you are looking pro's and con's :thumbsup:


 You do one John.....they are fun to play with, and you get to do a review :thumbsup: . Fairs fair.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

Roy said:


> I've received a couple too to send out for reviews, not even had chance to open the boxes yet but if anyone wants to have a look at one in the flesh then please let me know


 i wouldn't mind having a close look at one :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> i wouldn't mind having a close look at one :thumbsup:


 Ok :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i wouldn't mind having a close look at one :thumbsup:


 you would take it to bits to see what made it tic lol



RWP said:


> You do one John.....they are fun to play with, and you get to do a review :thumbsup: . Fairs fair.


 I am not that good with words Roger


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> you would take it to bits to see what made it tic lol
> 
> I am not that good with words Roger


 He will and you should have a go John :thumbsup: . You'd love it.......something to play with for nothing.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Interesting write up Roger. :thumbsup:

Given the present price on Amazon it does seem very good value for money. It has a good classical look & I like the minimalist design of the dial, hands and hour markers. Another nice watch from this company to add to your collection. :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@RWP Can you tell me if Burei watches tick very loud? I'm looking at one on Amazon, I like watches, just not ones that tick very loud! :taz: Thanks.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> @RWP Can you tell me if Burei watches tick very loud? I'm looking at one on Amazon, I like watches, just not ones that tick very loud! :taz: Thanks.


 I would if I could but I'm a bit/ lot deaf in my old age. They are fine IMHO and nobody else has noticed them ticking


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I have this one and it certainly doesn't tick audibly unless you stick your lughole on it and unlike Rog I have good hearing.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

@RWP and @niveketak Thanks for your responses! I've never had a Burei before. I've read about Timex and Swatch being particularly loud tickers, do you know of any other brands that tick loudly, so I can steer clear?! :swoon:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> @RWP and @niveketak Thanks for your responses! I've never had a Burei before. I've read about Timex and Swatch being particularly loud tickers, do you know of any other brands that tick loudly, so I can steer clear?! :swoon:


 Cant hearany ticking so not best placed to advise.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't think Burei will disappoint . I have about six of them. Cheap, but big , autos, Seiko NH35 a movement. Good value :thumbsup:



themysterybidder said:


> @RWP and @niveketak Thanks for your responses! I've never had a Burei before. I've read about Timex and Swatch being particularly loud tickers, do you know of any other brands that tick loudly, so I can steer clear?! :swoon:


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

niveketak said:


> I have this one and it certainly doesn't tick audibly unless you stick your lughole on it and unlike Rog I have good hearing.


 That looks good, l like it


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the review Rog


----------



## Ian of Brighton (Jul 30, 2017)

I recently purchased the same model only mine came with the dongraded presentation box ,No gift bag and a cheap low quality punch pin for removing links from the bracelet which bent and broke.

I notice this one was also supplied with the proper removeall tool which holds the watch and bracelet.

I must however say that Irene was kind enough to send £3.00 so that I could purchase a replacement tool and The service provided by Burei is second to none Furth moreThe watch is fantastic value,accurate and of amazing quality.

I wonder how good the automatic watches are and is the slim quarz watch with saphire lens worth the money?.

Can anyone offer a review on the forum pleas?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a couple of Burei autos.....the review is on here somewhere. Seiko MH 35a movements and good value :thumbsup:



Ian of Brighton said:


> I recently purchased the same model only mine came with the dongraded presentation box ,No gift bag and a cheap low quality punch pin for removing links from the bracelet which bent and broke.
> 
> I notice this one was also supplied with the proper removeall tool which holds the watch and bracelet.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I've only had one Burei nothing wrong with them, ..... only my opinion I just feel they belong in a similar camp with Stuhrling and quite a few other strange sounding makers,

Not exceptional just ok


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

rodiow said:


> I've only had one Burei nothing wrong with them, ..... only my opinion I just feel they belong in a similar camp with Stuhrling and quite a few other strange sounding makers,
> 
> Not exceptional just ok


 Even ok at that money is good.


----------



## Ian of Brighton (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi everyone.

As I already have already stated,I have two of these Burei's The second one is the Ultra slim precise movement gents watch with date at 6 o'clock luminous bayonet hands black face mounted on stainless steel bracelet with butterfly closure..With Saphire crystal dial lens.

Very well made everything works well nice crisp closur the second hand hits the second markers quite well and lovely clear lens.

Up to now appears to be keeping great time.

Unfortunately as stated before the presentation box is not with the pillow it is the rectangular box with two elasticated bands through which you have to try to pass the continuous folded bracelet with butterfly closure opened to secure the watch.

Quite unsuitable for bracelet watches,only suitable for leather strapped versions.

If Burei want to appear to offer quality time pieces and they certainly do offer great products for the price,Then they should not spoil the standards that they try to set with inferior unsuitable presentation storage containers.

I have recently come across Boccia wristwatches which appear to offer a much superior product with great presentation pack and at perhaps better quality for the money.

I would be intersted to hear fom anyone who has tried the classic simplitic designed slim gents boccias .They have titanium bodie and are extremely light and supplied wih Synthetic Saphire dial lens. for less than £50.00 and claim to use quality leather straps on this model.

They offer a good choice.



Daz. said:


> That looks good, l like it


 very nice


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Had a Titanium Boccia on a bracelet. John has it now, or had, nice watch, well made :thumbsup:


----------

